# Greek Life



## pickedlastingym (Sep 22, 2006)

Is anyone currently in or was ever part of a sorority or fraternity? (oh ****, livingnsilence, you have a good point lol)


----------



## livingnsilence (Feb 4, 2008)

I am, I'm not going to say which sorority though b/c I'm afraid of someone figuring out who I am.


----------



## vicente (Nov 10, 2003)

I would have joined, but I thought you had to be outgoing, hot, and popular to join one.

Are there nerdy, awkward, quiet fraternities? What would they do?


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

I am, and I would encourage everyone to at least look into joining one. I remember before I joined my social circle was pretty small. I felt like I was missing out on the social aspects of my college experience. Once I joined, my social circle pretty much doubled. In most cases there is a fraternity/sorority for everyone, so don't be discouraged if you don't fit the Hollywood/Animal House mold.


----------



## justin (Apr 12, 2008)

I was in one, and I would also recommend checking it out. I ended up transferring from that school. But it was the way I made most of my friends while I was there. It was difficult because of my sa, but at the same time it required me to spend time with people. It really helped because I could no longer avoid people, and even though I was terrified I made myself go hang out because it was a requirement to stay involved. I made a lot of friends and ended up having a good time.

The fraternity I was in wasn't your stereotypical frat and i think most arent. They were very cool about me being shy even though I hardly said a word for hours sometimes.


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

orbit55 said:


> In most cases there is a fraternity/sorority for everyone, so don't be discouraged if you don't fit the Hollywood/Animal House mold.





justin said:


> The fraternity I was in wasn't your stereotypical frat and i think most arent. They were very cool about me being shy even though I hardly said a word for hours sometimes.


This is interesting, because the only thing I knew of frats came from movies and TV. The media portrays it as a drinking and partying institution for attractive, outgoing and popular peoples.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

There is going to be a social aspect with any frat, but fraternities are also heavily involved in community service and campus related activities. My frat actually has a community service minimum.

It is up to you to make the most of your Greek life experience. You can be the kind of person who just attends weekly meetings and the occasional social function, or you can get really involved and run for office or help plan events.


----------

